# A STONKER FOR HALL OF FAME....SPECIES REVEALED!!



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Rod:shimano T-curve overhead jig
reelenn 500l jigmaster
line:30lb penn
leader 40lb black magic
hooks:6/0 gamagatsu saltwater fly. no 4 vmc treble as a stinger
bait:live yakka
placealm beach,gold coast
species:26kg longtail tuna 147cm in length(weighed in at the boatshed)
date 08/08/08

i had the chance of a quick paddle before commitments for the weekend.i had to be home by 8am..so i thought i will get out to watch the sun come up and hopefully get a few tailor as bait as reports were filtering through of a few cobia starting to show.first stop was the bait reef and first rig was 3 live yakkas...into the bait bucket they went.i then pulled my lure around as the sun was not yet up hopeing for a tailor...nothing...so as the sun came up i rigged up with my livie(thinking...jee if something big takes this and it takes me over an hour to pull in the missis is going to kill me if i am late)....

paddled for about two minutes when my F***k the reel exploded!!!...o well at least its a cobe i thought...waited for it to take some line so the livie was fully swallowed...well i am waiting and already half my spool was empty!!!..so though stuff it grabed the rod out the holder and loaded up...boy did the t -curve bucklke over...well shit i am going to be late i thought!!!...this is a size cobia..he went for the horizon...well i thought i will be patient as mr fishy will be pulling 75kg of weigh and about 20kg of kayak...so i will win....but then he went sideways and to the truth i was aquaplaning sideways on my kayak!!...mmnnn must be a tuna i thought!!!...cobes havent taken me sideways before...well after about 20minutes i got him to the surface and saw that it was a beast of a longtail..was about to sink the gaff when he sounded again...that took me about another 20 minutes to raise him again before i got a decent gaff shot in then all was over....VICTORY FOR ME YIPPEE...and yes i was late


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

HOGANS GHOST !!!!!!!!! what a fish , Couta no wonder your smiling , fantastic effort mate , i think you just won the gold in the australian fishing olympics , good onya mate , well done


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Couta1, that is an awesome fish.

Very worth the wait and the anticipation....

Yes... you do live up to legendary status...


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

8) Congatlations that is a "Stonker" of a fish. Curious what you have hanging around your neck ?(Eperb). How understanding was the Missus?LOL


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work man,

Your friends building the suspense helped the hype, I dont think those pics do that fish justice,

1.47m is an incredible catch... No matter the species ( I shouldnt expect anything less from you ).


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Speechless :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

mobile phone around my neck....to tell anybody that expects me i might be late...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Another great effort Couta1, fantastic fish


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

excellent fish congratulations 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work mate. Worth being late for. :lol:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

My God......if I saw a fish that size around my Kayak I would cut the line and run......you catch them :shock:


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Brilliant catch Couta! 8) 8)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Geez that's a seriously big Longtail Couta :shock: Top effort indeed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Jeebus... thats almost twice the size of my largest longtail catch. I can only imagine how much fun that was to catch. I'm not sure 'stonker' is fitting enough. I think I'll add an extra letter and syllable there and refer to that one as a 'shtonkerer'. Very well done Steve. Inspirational stuff.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

god dam north coast fish whisperer!!!!! well done couta, 8)


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday Couta1

I agree with every thing every one else said. Top catch mate.

Butts...


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome catch thats WAY bigger than the average LT! What a shame about the lack of tailor though you must be gutted :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Helluva catch. Great work.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Another 1st place HOF entry lost to couta and his super messy gaff shots :lol: :lol: :lol:

Excellent fish mate! ;-) Congratulations.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

and in comp week :lol:

nice fish, how're the arms


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

WELL Done, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thats better than a bum fish any day. 

and beats my pb tuna by , ummm 1.47m.

not as impressive as a big mullet, leatherjacket or flounder though..... :lol: ;-)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: as Gordon Ramsay would say .... F___ !

ISH ;-)


----------



## jezza (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome fish & well done on the HOF entry    not bad for a quick morning paddle :shock:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great job mate!
I'm sure the missus understood!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Àwesome job Couta......was he a handful once you got him onboard?


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome fish Couta1, well done!


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Two Words - "You BA#[email protected]"! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Excellent catch mate.....bloody tops.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi champion,

I know I have to say something.....Um..congratulations....well done.....very very very well done....But your catch is so very remarkable, I am really lost for words! Anything I have caught would look like an undersize weedy whiting compared to that! I doffs me hat to you sir! (clang clang)

More well dones and may the fishing Gods pick me next time!

Cheers Andybear   :shock:


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good on you Steven!! GREAT FISH.

Well done.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

What a beauty mate 8) , jeez the logtails are hangin around this year are'nt they :?


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome fish Couta, well done!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd look happy too.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> I'd look happy too.


Lucky he doesn't wear lipstick or he'd have lippy on his ears :lol:


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done Couta! I can only imagine the euphoria you must feel! :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hugely impressive fish Mate! Well done.

I don't mean to take this thread in another direction or anything but you don't appear to be wearing a PFD?

JT


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Super fish Couta! congrats and in my book a great exceuse for being late!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a late entry for the Viking Profish comp....


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Another good day at the office!

Bloody brilliant 

Dave


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good question....the pfd was under my shirt and the waterproof jacket...at 5 degrees in the morning i put it on in the warm house with all my clothes,so i know i just have to get out the car and dont have to change in the freezing cold..(if i needed the bouyancy of my pfd it is easier to get clothes of from the outside of the pfd than if my pfd was over my clothes) i will never go out in any kayak...no matter how small the surf is without a pfd,flares,phone,gps, notifying someone of my kayaking location and expected return


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great effort - was wondering why you were out fishing wearing pyjama bottoms - but I think your post above explained it :lol:



couta1 said:


> at 5 degrees in the morning i put it on in the warm house with all my clothes,so i know i just have to get out the car and dont have to change in the freezing cold.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bloody good show mate - legend.

Q. Whats holding the fish in your neck of the woods - is there a reef close in or are these monsters we see you with just cruising in open water. If theres no reef whats holding the big fish in your area ???

Woppie


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

theres reef.i was fishing over reef..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWef9k4oAABZXgAAQUIUI4BiAP++foCAAlIap4k1NtGoNT0jTTGQNU9DQIaNNDRoaNDBCKBRmtqog9NeniYJVUcmh2U4OoxicItBFHHaCmkC35JXC71i/ouUR78r3Gqwsg/91atsPuUV22hpPQTXsUa5ItmdJfhIyYYoQYR1v31adVwWyQecrOomZmFqCytIyeclg/xdyRThQkOf9k4o=


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

couta1 said:


> theres reef.i was fishing over reef..


We could do with one of your reefs down here !!! :lol:


----------

